# FreeBSD pure-ftpd login problem



## mynde3d (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello, 

I have FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE. Downloaded Pure-ftpd, installed, did everything that was written here. But when I type  [cmd=]ftp 127.0.0.1[/cmd], enter my username and password, I get this error. Whole day today I tried to find a solution, no luck


----------



## ShelLuser (Apr 21, 2013)

mynde3d said:
			
		

> But when I type  [cmd=]ftp 127.0.0.1[/cmd], enter my username and password, I get this error.


You're not exactly giving us much to go on here. Anyway, I'm a ProFTPd user myself but even so I might be able to shed some light on this.

First thing you want to do is raise logging verbosity. There should be an option for this in the config file. This will help you debug this problem because it will show you much more information in the logfile(s).

Another possible factor, but please keep in mind that this is a guess on my part, is that many things have changed between then and now. If you look closely you'll notice that the original post was made in 2008, that's well over 4 years ago. And a lot can change during those years. Not saying this is so, but it's certainly something to keep in mind.

For whatever it's worth, this seems to be the official README on how to do this.

Hope this can help.


----------



## mynde3d (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you for answer  I will read this and tell you if I was able to log in


----------

